# Reformation and Resistance - complete series



## Christusregnat (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello All,

This past Sunday I completed a series on Reformation and Resistance. It covers the issue of how the Reformation shaped political resistance, starting with the Scriptures, and then considering the Magdeburg Confession, the Scottish Deposition of Mary de Guise, Beza's Rights of the Magistrates, the Dutch Declaration of Independence, the Puritan's Declaration of Justify their Proceedings against Charles I, the 1688 English Bill of Rights, and the American Declaration of Independence.

Here are the notes:

4shared.com - document sharing - download Ref and Res 09 - Sunday School Notes.pdf 

Here are the lectures:

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 1 of - 10.11.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 2 of - 10.18.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 3 of - 10.25.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 4 of - 11.01.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 5 of - 11.08.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 6 of - 11.15.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 7 of - 11.22.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 8 of - 11.29.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 9 of - 12.6.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 10 of - 12.13.09.mp3 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 11 of - 12.20.09.mp3 


I start out the notes with a couple of hum-dinger quotations from Calvin.

Cheers,


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 22, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll maybe check some of them out.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 22, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> I'll maybe check some of them out.



I'm interested in any feedback.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## tgoerz (Jan 17, 2010)

The notes look interesting. I'll peruse them and some of the lectures and get back to you.


----------



## dudley (Jan 17, 2010)

I joined shared files and I downloaded the series you have on Reformation and Resistance It looks very good. I will be studying and reading it this week.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

Tim and Dudley,

I'd be happy for the feedback!

Godspeed,


----------



## PuritanZealot (Feb 13, 2010)

Will definiately be listening to these when I get a chance. I just downloaded the PDF for the notes, excellent stuff. Protestants need to be reminded that we have an obligation under God to oppose tyranny and heresy when we see it. The government and royalty in Britain are engaging in immense blasphemy these days, we have a parliament that is determined to be as multi-cultural and bend the knee to as many religions as possible and we have a throne that is willing to change its plans to fit in with the Pope, and our heir apparent Prince Charles calls himself Defender of all Faiths.

Thanks for the links to specific verses, I'm going to try and rally some of my baptist friends to at least admit the 17th century Puritans would have taken up arms over the things we see every day. Getting them to admit that is the first step to actually doing something about it.


----------



## Blue Tick (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Adam!


----------

